# -] Young arowana jardini in his new home [-



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

hey guys , i moved my baby jardini to his new tank today thought i would share a few pics ...he always moving quickly so its hard to get a steady shot of him/her


----------



## Joshaeus (Dec 8, 2013)

How big is the tank?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

WAY cool. Wish I could get one of these.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

hi guys  he is in a 4ft tank glad some people like him


----------



## Joshaeus (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice looking fish. Just keep in mind that Arowanas grow BIG, and even a 4 foot tank might not be large enough for this fellow when he starts gaining some size.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

oh wow... sorry I've missed this post but that fish really needs at least an 8ft tank. I hope you are prepared for this.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for your concern  ...im not new to keeping these and other large fish ..i have a 400gal tank outside for him planning to breed them as a matter of fact..


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful fish! I'm jealous. I had a silver arowana once. Bought him when he was 3inches.. 7yrs later he was a little over 3ft. If it wasn't for the typhoon and not having power for 2 weeks he'd probably still be alive.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

bettaboyshiva said:


> Thanks for your concern  ...im not new to keeping these and other large fish ..i have a 400gal tank outside for him planning to breed them as a matter of fact..



That's great .. Glad you're prepared . Good luck and enjoy breeding 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

